# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  EVA - F - CROISEE - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - URGENCE : TRES EFFRAYEE AU REFUGE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* EVA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 7 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* SIREN N°795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière

Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *EVA

Eva est parrainée

**Situation :*Au refuge côté fourrière depuis octobre 2017
*Sexe :* Femelle
*Race :* Croisée
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisée :* Le sera si réservée
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*

*Histoire:*
Eva a été capturée dans la rue par les dogcatcheurs. On ne sait rien de son passé.

* Caractère:*
Eva est encore très timide et réservée au refuge : elle n'arrive pas à se détendre.
Malgré les efforts des volontaires, Eva n'est pas prête à faire confiance dans une telle situation.
Eva s'entend bien avec les autres chiens.

*Eva aura besoin d'une famille qui connait bien les chiens traumatisés pour surmonter les horreurs qu'elle a dû vivre.**
La présence d'un autre chien calme et bien dans ses pattes pourrait être bénéfique à Eva et sa reconstruction.
Qui va sortir de là notre belle louloute ?* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*












-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eva sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Eva peut-être adoptée en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-refuge#668727
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*EVA attend une famille adoptive qui connaisse les chiens traumatisés et qui la fasse sortir rapidement de cette terrible fourrière!*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Vegane7

FB d'EVA fait de mon côté :


*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
*
VITE, UNE OU DES MARRAINES !

----------


## France34

*Parrainée, EVA attend maintenant une bonne famille adoptive qui la sauve de cette terrible fourrière !*

----------


## France34

LullaC , des nouvelles d'EVAA ?

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Je vais demander

----------


## Vegane7

LullaC, as-tu pu avoir des nouvelles d'Eva finalement ?

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Faut que je fasse un point sur tous les chiens. 
Entre Melo et mes vacances qui finalement n'en sont pas du tout, j'ai du mal à trouver 1:00 libre d'affilée. Je te parle même pas de mon concours @_@

----------


## Vegane7

Rien ne presse, je comprends.

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles récentes de la jolie EVAA ?

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles d'EVA depuis 5 mois ?
Merci.

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles de la jolie EVA ! ::

----------


## France34

Encore rien au sujet d'EVAA !  ::

----------


## France34

*A faire sortir très vite de cette horrible fourrière !*

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier la pauvre EVA ! Un adoptant , une FA  ou un bon refuge pour la faire sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## LANCASTER

Quel regard de tristesse

----------


## Vegane7

> FB d'EVA fait de mon côté :
> 
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
> *


UP !

----------


## France34

A sauver vite de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles de la pauvre EVA depuis plus d'un an , même sur son post Mukitza ! C'est incroyable ! ::

----------


## bab

> Dim 25 Aoû 2019 - 15:14Evaa est toujours à la fourrière où elle peine à progresser.
> Il lui faudra une famille habituée aux chiens, calme et patiente afin de pouvoir reprendre goût et confiance en l'humain

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post de la pauvre EVA en espérant que de braves gens courageux la sauvent de cette terrible fourrière !

----------


## bab

> Ven 20 Mar 2020 - 23:52
> Désolé mais on peine nous même à avoir des infos.
> 
> On a pu aller sur place 1 semaine et oui Evaa est toujours là,  elle tient le coup . Toujours aussi craintive avec les humains mais aucune d'agressivité elle est juste distante et observe.


.

----------


## France34

Qui va réserver EVAA pour qu'elle puisse sortir de Roumanie dès que possible ?

----------


## France34

C'est étonnant que personne n'ait encore remarqué la jolie EVA !

----------


## girafe

Réservée par une association allemande !

----------


## Melodie14000

Génial ! merci pour cette excellente nouvelle

----------


## Vegane7

3 ANS 1/2 DE FOURRIÈRE, 3 ANS 1/2 D'ENFER pour EVA... SOS !!! Refuge, asso, FA, adoptant... Vite !

----------


## France34

EVA est réservée par l'association allemande depuis juillet 2020 ! Il serait temps que Mukitza nous informe de son arrivée là-bas ! ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Melodie14000

Arrivée la belle ou pas ? ::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## girafe

A propos des chiens réservés par des associations allemandes ou anglaises:
"Quand les chiens sont réservés par les associations allemandes ou anglaises, ces dernières les prennent en charge. Ils sont soit placés dans une pension soit adoptés directement.
Donc nous ne pouvons plus avoir de leurs nouvelles sauf rares cas. Et si cela arrive, nous nous empressons de vous les partager sur le forum."

----------


## Vegane7

Peut-on savoir ce qu'est devenue EVA ?
Toujours en vie ???
Bien arrivée en Allemagne puisqu'une asso allemande l'avait réservée, ou toujours en train d'attendre en fourrière ?...
Merci !

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------

